# '65 ground strap d.side



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

ive read theres supposed to be another engine ground strap from the drivers side rear cyl. head to the firewall. im missing that one. where on the firewall end of the strap does it mount? I don't see an existing screw hole or threaded stud anywhere in that area. does it possibly mount to one of the regulator mounting screws?


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

Supposedly there are 3 ground staps on the 65.

RH top frame rail to RH inner fender
Firewall to coil bracket
Firewall to rear of LH cylinder head

Here is friend's original 65 with the ground strap visible.

On my original 65 I cannot see the strap at all due to options, if I have one.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

thanks for the photo. I see it under the regulator.


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

rickm said:


> ive read theres supposed to be another engine ground strap from the drivers side rear cyl. head to the firewall. im missing that one. where on the firewall end of the strap does it mount? I don't see an existing screw hole or threaded stud anywhere in that area. does it possibly mount to one of the regulator mounting screws?


This is what mine looks like:


----------

